# My son was stung....



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2012)

yesterday by one of these little devils. I think they are Bald Faced Hornets. Sorry for the terrible quality but I didn't wanna get any closer b/c they were pretty mad. I had a hard time steadying myself while trying to kneel down low enough to get a somewhat decent shot of them.


----------



## Hoss (Aug 12, 2012)

Ouch!!!  That had to hurt.  Don't blame you for not getting closer.  Nice shot.

Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2012)

Yes`m that`s what those are. Those things will eat you up.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2012)

Luckily only 1 got him & it barely swelled up. He has never been stung by anything so I was worried about what kinda reaction he was gonna have. I made a paste w/ some water & baking soda & let that sit on it & then I gave him some Benadryl. He was fine after about 5 mins.


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 12, 2012)

Oouch...So sorry to hear that. Back when I was 3 years old,I can remember it like it was yesterday. I was also lite up by a nest of em. My little face swollen up the size of a basketball. Last I remembered was my granny and pawpaw dabbing snuff on my face.  Sending prayers for comfort immidiately.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2012)

Nastytater said:


> Oouch...So sorry to hear that. Back when I was 3 years old,I can remember it like it was yesterday. I was also lite up by a nest of em. My little face swollen up the size of a basketball. Last I remembered was my granny and pawpaw dabbing snuff on my face.  Sending prayers for comfort immidiately.



Awww that's terrible! 

He was playing w/ the neighbor's son & he was poking a stick in a hole @ the base of a tree & that's when they started swarming around. I don't know how he only got hit by one.


----------



## rip18 (Aug 12, 2012)

OUCH!  OUCH!  OUCH!  I'm so glad he only got nailed once!  Neat shot of those bad girls!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Luckily only 1 got him & it barely swelled up. He has never been stung by anything so I was worried about what kinda reaction he was gonna have. I made a paste w/ some water & baking soda & let that sit on it & then I gave him some Benadryl. He was fine after about 5 mins.





Bless his heart. Glad he`s alright.


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 12, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Awww that's terrible!
> 
> He was playing w/ the neighbor's son & he was poking a stick in a hole @ the base of a tree & that's when they started swarming around. I don't know how he only got hit by one.



Thats a surprise. Good thing too. When I got hit,I was covered up by em. My brother and cousin got the bright idea to throw a brick into a nest of em,and I just happened to be on my way down the trail to where they were. They came past me like a bullet screaming "RUN"!. I thought a dog or something was after em. Me being as small as I was,I just couldn't get my little legs to run fast enough. I do remember my grandpa grabbing me up and running for the house. Layed me in grannys lap as he started with the snuff dabbing. I hurt and was swelled for a week. 

Glad to hear your child is alright.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks yall! 

Do they normally have a nest in the ground? I googled it & everything I can find on them just says they build paper like nests in trees & roof over hangs. We couldn't find an actual nest just a hole in the ground at the tree base.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Thanks yall!
> 
> Do they normally have a nest in the ground? I googled it & everything I can find on them just says they build paper like nests in trees & roof over hangs. We couldn't find an actual nest just a hole in the ground at the tree base.





Every hornet nest I`ve ever seen was up off the ground in a tree, electrical tower and one time under a barn eave . I got into a scrap with a small nest of em one time on a tower about 20 feet off the ground, and they convinced me to jump off. I don`t recommend the experience.

 Old folks always said the closer to the ground they are, the colder the winter would be.


----------



## quinn (Aug 12, 2012)

dang I'm glad he's not allegic.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Old folks always said the closer to the ground they are, the colder the winter would be.


Reckon that means we are in for a blizzard this winter??? 


quinn said:


> dang I'm glad he's not allegic.



Yeah me too! I was so scared but I couldn't let it show b/c he was already screaming!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 13, 2012)

Just saw this, and I sure am glad your little man is fine, Crickett! 

As far as I know, I've only been stung by a hornet once and it really wasn't bad. He may not have got me good, but it didn't hurt bad at all. I sure don't want to find out! Now, yellow jackets, WOOOOOOOOOO, them jokers will set you on fire! I've been set on fire MANY times by them things. Of course, it's probably because I'm such a big Georgia Bulldogs fan. 

Anyway, glad he's okay!


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 13, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Just saw this, and I sure am glad your little man is fine, Crickett!
> 
> As far as I know, I've only been stung by a hornet once and it really wasn't bad. He may not have got me good, but it didn't hurt bad at all. I sure don't want to find out! Now, yellow jackets, WOOOOOOOOOO, them jokers will set you on fire! I've been set on fire MANY times by them things. Of course, it's probably because I'm such a big Georgia Bulldogs fan.
> 
> Anyway, glad he's okay!



Chances are then,it wasn't a hornet that stung you. A hornet feels like a 16 penny nail being driving into what ever part of the body they sting. You'd known for sure you'd been stung by a hornet if it was a hornet. Yellow jacket is about 100x less what a hornet will do.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 13, 2012)

Nastytater said:


> Chances are then,it wasn't a hornet that stung you. A hornet feels like a 16 penny nail being driving into what ever part of the body they sting. You'd known for sure you'd been stung by a hornet if it was a hornet. Yellow jacket is about 100x less what a hornet will do.



Oh it was a hornet. I mashed him with my hand. I accidentally disturbed their nest while limbing a shooting lane. I also cleared another shooting lane as I hauled tail out of there!

Like I said, he may not have got me good. I don't know and don't want to find out. I see these things all over the land where I hunt.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Old folks always said the closer to the ground they are, the colder the winter would be.



Well maybe we will have some kind of decent winter this year.Ive ran across two this year and both were fairly close to the ground!!!Heres a pic of one,it was no more than three ft high over the creek and the other was at the base of a tree,my niece got stung  i tried to check them out but they were mad!!!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2012)

Silver Britches said:


> Just saw this, and I sure am glad your little man is fine, Crickett!
> 
> As far as I know, I've only been stung by a hornet once and it really wasn't bad. He may not have got me good, but it didn't hurt bad at all. I sure don't want to find out! Now, yellow jackets, WOOOOOOOOOO, them jokers will set you on fire! I've been set on fire MANY times by them things. Of course, it's probably because I'm such a big Georgia Bulldogs fan.
> 
> Anyway, glad he's okay!



Thanks SB! I don't think that 1 got him good either b/c he didn't cry for very long & the other 10 or so didn't come after him. 

I've never been stung by a yellow jacket either & I've never really been afraid of them. Maybe there's something to that bulldog theory of yours. 



fish hawk said:


> Well maybe we will have some kind of decent winter this year.Ive ran across two this year and both were fairly close to the ground!!!Heres a pic of one,it was no more than three ft high over the creek and the other was at the base of a tree,my niece got stung  i tried to check them out but they were mad!!!


Holy smokes!!! That nest his huge! We didn't see anything like that in the tree they were playing around. 

Hope your niece was ok after they stung her.


----------



## cornpile (Aug 13, 2012)

He is a mighty lucky boy to get stung just once.Those things will sting you faster than you can knock them off.Yessir ,real lucky.....


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 13, 2012)

I am allergic to wasp/bees/hornets/yellow jackets ...  bites of any kind .... I've made many trips to the Dr. office when I was young .... tongue swells up, eyes swell closed, ears canals close, throat closes up ... the area that gets bit swells .... I've had some close calls .... Thankfully my Dr. sent me to a specialist and I've taken desensitization shots and they have worked well enough that I only have the "normal reations" to stings anymore ... they still hurt like "hello".... I take lots of effort to stay out of them guys ways ....

A friend that I meet during my "shot trips" ... died a few years ago .... he could not find his epi pen that he kept in his truck... died just about a mile from the hospital ... he was at the hunt club away from his other pens.

Good photo of some bad dudes ....


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 13, 2012)

I was about 6 or 7 and walking a path thru the woods when I came upon a log sitting in a wallow...I stepped onto the log to step over the hole and I fell thru the log and came right back out without breaking stride.  About 2 or 3 steps later I felt itchy and started to scratch my lower leg and when I looked down at what I was scratching...I was covered up with yellow jackets.  I ran and ran and ran, finally ran to my house and banged on the door of the lady who lived on the 1st floor.  She opened the door and took one look at me and slammed the door shut.  I tell you...I was dancing a storm up about now.  Soul Train dancers didn't have anything on this little dutch boy!  Finally the landlady came back and sprayed a can of wasp killer on me and got most of the bees off me.  The cops came and picked me up and took me to a Dr. office after telephoning my parents.  55 + stings...the doctor stopped counting.  A couple of shots and I was ok.  Made the newspaper too!   To this day I can't stand bees and wasps and hornets.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 13, 2012)

BriarPatch99 said:


> I am allergic to wasp/bees/hornets/yellow jackets ...  bites of any kind .... I've made many trips to the Dr. office when I was young .... tongue swells up, eyes swell closed, ears canals close, throat closes up ... the area that gets bit swells .... I've had some close calls .... Thankfully my Dr. sent me to a specialist and I've taken desensitization shots and they have worked well enough that I only have the "normal reations" to stings anymore ... they still hurt like "hello".... I take lots of effort to stay out of them guys ways ....
> 
> A friend that I meet during my "shot trips" ... died a few years ago .... he could not find his epi pen that he kept in his truck... died just about a mile from the hospital ... he was at the hunt club away from his other pens.
> 
> Good photo of some bad dudes ....



Wow Jimmy so sorry about your friend! That's some scary stuff for sure! Glad you have yours under control! 



boneboy96 said:


> I was about 6 or 7 and walking a path thru the woods when I came upon a log sitting in a wallow...I stepped onto the log to step over the hole and I fell thru the log and came right back out without breaking stride.  About 2 or 3 steps later I felt itchy and started to scratch my lower leg and when I looked down at what I was scratching...I was covered up with yellow jackets.  I ran and ran and ran, finally ran to my house and banged on the door of the lady who lived on the 1st floor.  She opened the door and took one look at me and slammed the door shut.  I tell you...I was dancing a storm up about now.  Soul Train dancers didn't have anything on this little dutch boy!  Finally the landlady came back and sprayed a can of wasp killer on me and got most of the bees off me.  The cops came and picked me up and took me to a Dr. office after telephoning my parents.  55 + stings...the doctor stopped counting.  A couple of shots and I was ok.  Made the newspaper too!   To this day I can't stand bees and wasps and hornets.



Sorry but I couldn't help but laugh when I read that! Glad to hear you were are ok from it though!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Aug 13, 2012)

I've never been stung by a hornet but I've heard that if you do get stung by one, you'll never forget it. I've been stung by 50+ yellow jackets (28 of those were at the same time when I was about 12) and those jokers will light you on fire. To me the sting of a yellow jacket is equal to or worse than a red wasp. A red wasp sting takes makes me swell up though. Last week one stung me on the wrist and my arm and hand would've popped like a balloon if you touched it with a needle. But I pray that I never feel what its like to be stung by a hornet.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 13, 2012)

Good to hear that Nolan did okay through the ordeal!


----------

